# Avia Watch



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi all, I recently purchased a box of junk/not working watches and I found this little gem. Ok, its really rough, but it keeps excellent time and I love the hands, they are very unusual. Believe it or not the lume still glows enough to read the time through the whole night!!









I have just fitted a rubber divers strap with deployment buckle, which I think looks very smart.

I have tried googling for the Avia watch company with not much luck (mostly ebay auctions) so any information regarding this company and/or this watch will be greatly appreciated!

Apologies for the rough photo, the watch actually looks better than the photo depicts.










Kind regards

Mark


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

BUMP !

Anyone?









Regards

Mark


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Sorry mark, can't help I'm afraid, I don't know a thing about Avia,

(or much about anything else really and before you ask, Mac, the answer is no!).


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Sorry mark, can't help I'm afraid, I don't know a thing about Avia,
> 
> (or much about anything else really and before you ask, Mac, the answer is no!).


Wasn`t going to anyway so naa!!









We`ve already got Jase, one `Fensman` is enough























Regarding the Avia, sorry Mark I don`t know


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Jase is a tyke, living here on licence, I'm born & bread, although I somehow think I shouldn't be boasting about that


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Jase is a tyke, living here on licence, I'm born & bread, although I somehow think I shouldn't be boasting about that


In that case I would like to apologize unreservedly to the good people of The Fens for mistaking this disreputable `Tyke` as one of your own























*N.B.*A copy of this post has been saved in case it gets altered in anyway by the afore mentioned `Tyke`


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

the avia watch co was bought out by fossil in 2001 ,the website for the avia brand is 'under construction' so anything else is pretty hard to find.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > Jase is a tyke, living here on licence, I'm born & bread, although I somehow think I shouldn't be boasting about that
> ...


It's okay Mac I've seen it as well, now if he does your's he will have to do mine as well


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

pugster said:


> the avia watch co was bought out by fossil in 2001 ,the website for the avia brand is 'under construction' so anything else is pretty hard to find.


http://www.clockswatches.com/liba-d.htm has a 'pay to view' page (Â£3.95 for a day's access) if you really want to know, labelled 'Avia - History of the Avia watch company from 1830 to present day (Updated 3 Mar 2001) '.

So we know they started around 1830....


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

> http://www.clockswatches.com/liba-d.htm has a 'pay to view' page (Â£3.95 for a day's access) if you really want to know, labelled 'Avia - History of the Avia watch company from 1830 to present day (Updated 3 Mar 2001) '.
> 
> So we know they started around 1830....


thx chris







,but its sparky who needs the info


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi sparky

i have a few avia's, they all have decent movements but with the advent of quartz, i think the quality went downhill slightly













































and finally a qtz










sorry for the rubbish pics









john









ooops!!!, just noticed that yours is a qtz
















anyhow, here's a couple more



















the bottom watch is much better than the pic suggests









john


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

PhilM said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > pg tips said:
> ...


Thanks Phil, we need to keep an eye on this tricky b*gger


----------



## julian (Jun 3, 2003)

The dial and hands have a Beauchat/Candino look.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks for the info guys.

As I haven't got a clue about Avia, can I be a member of the "No Really, I Haven`t A Clue, Club"?

With my limited knowledge of just about everything I think I would fit in nicely.









Regards

Mark


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Sparky said:


> Thanks for the info guys.
> 
> As I haven't got a clue about Avia, can I be a member of the "No Really, I Haven`t A Clue, Club"?
> 
> ...


Of course you can Mark, just the sort of chap we like to have on board, just add the club`s name (see below) to your signature.









So on behalf of the members I would like to officially welcome you


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Welcome aboard Mark









Mac will get your certificate in the post


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

PhilM said:


> Welcome aboard Mark
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No certificate,but I have been wondering if we should have an official club T-shirt


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome aboard Mark
> ...


And a baseball hat to cater for some of our younger members


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks for the warm welcome guys!

T-shirts sound great, just the sort of thing to let people you walk past in the street know that you really don't have a clue - About ANYTHING!

Regards

Mark


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Sparky said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome guys!
> 
> T-shirts sound great, just the sort of thing to let people you walk past in the street know that you really don't have a clue - About ANYTHING!
> 
> ...


We should try and come up with a suitable design


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

How about:

"Ask Me, I Know Absolutely Nothing!"

Regards

Mark


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

You need something quick and to the point, the average tee shirt slogan only gets seen for 1.2 seconds!

I have just the thing!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)




----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice one Paul
















Anyone else care to have a go?









I quite like...

* Trust me.... I`m certifiably clueless!!*


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Hows about 80's retro



















Andy


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

or perhaps


----------



## joylessdave (Jun 6, 2007)

this is my first post and i know its reviving a very old thread but there was no answer to it and i found something of value (this thread is also how i found the site)

i have an avia falcons limited edition watch that has broken while still in its 10 year warranty and was looking for contact information , I found this

THE AVIA WATCH CO LTD

Ormside Hse

15-19 Ormside Way

RH1 2QA

Redhill

UNITED KINGDOM

Tel: +44 (1737) 78 87 88 - Fax: +44 (1737) 77 87 99


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome Dave........Joyless or not


----------

